# Radon Testival Stromberg 2016



## kRoNiC (4. April 2016)

Da aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage / Trailbeschaffenheit der Großteil des Wildhog Trails gesperrt sind würde mich interessieren ob das Testival in der Form am kommenden Wochenende überhaupt stattfinden kann?

Weiß vielleicht jemand mehr? 

Ist schon klar welche Räder zum fahren bereitstehen werden?


----------



## woersdorfer (5. April 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ist schon klar welche Räder zum fahren bereitstehen werden?



*Die Testräder *
Skeen 120 / Slide 130 / Slide Carbon 140 / Slide 150 / Slide Carbon 160 / Swoop 170 / Swoop 200

Steht auf der Webseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (5. April 2016)

@Radon-Bikes
Ich hatte ja schon mal gefragt ob es möglich ist, für Leichtgewichte (wie mich und meine Kumpels z.B.) ein Swoop 200 komplett mit Luftfederelementen auszustatten. Gibt es dazu Neuigkeiten?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. April 2016)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Ich hatte ja schon mal gefragt ob es möglich ist, für Leichtgewichte (wie mich und meine Kumpels z.B.) ein Swoop 200 komplett mit Luftfederelementen auszustatten. Gibt es dazu Neuigkeiten?
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Hi,

das ist leider nicht möglich, da ein Umbau vor Ort nicht realisierbar ist...die verbaute 400er Feder sollte ab 75kg alle Leute bis ca. 90Kg glücklich machen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## TurboTobi (5. April 2016)

Ok, schade. Ich kann mich ja vor der fahrt mal draufsetzten und gucken obs für mich passt.Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort Andi!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## woersdorfer (8. April 2016)

Ich suche mir gerade einen Wolf nach der Adresse - wo findet das ganze eigentlich statt?


----------



## filiale (8. April 2016)

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

Gibt keine Adresse, mußt Du nach Karte fahren...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2016)

Für's Navi:

Kiefernweg 33
55442 Stromberg

Wirst uns da sicherlich sehen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## woersdorfer (8. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Für's Navi:
> 
> Kiefernweg 33
> 55442 Stromberg
> ...



Wir sehen uns morgen Andi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2016)




----------



## woersdorfer (10. April 2016)

Ich sag mal vielen Dank! Tolles Event, hat wirklich Spass gemacht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (10. April 2016)

Hab gehört, euch wurden ein paar Bikes entwendet?


----------



## kRoNiC (10. April 2016)

Danke, war trotz längerer Wartezeiten echt super heute und das Wetter war ja super heute  

Aber dafür konntet ihr ja nichts. Hoffentlich klärt sich die Sache noch auf


----------



## oneeasy (11. April 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab gehört, euch wurden ein paar Bikes entwendet?



ja echt Krass die Sache, ich hoffe Ihr kommt trotzdem wieder...
Wetter war toll, strecke in Stromberg war für mich und meinem CC-Fully teilweise etwas heftig..... das sollen mal andere machen. Mein Kumpel kennt den Erik Hühnlein und da hatten wir den ganzen Tag ein Super Touren-Guide, sehr netter Typ und so was von Fit.....


----------



## TurboTobi (11. April 2016)

Ich finde gut das ihr euch trotz des Diebstahls nicht habt Runterziehen lassen und das beste rausgeholt habt was möglich war!
Im Anhang noch zwei Bilder von mir mitm Swoop...Hammer Gerät (gut das die nicht mitgenommen wurden ;-))
Hab auch noch ne Abfahrt in Bearbeitung...kommt dann die Tage vielleicht.
Vielen Dank nochmal!

Gruß Tobi

(P.S.: Spenden für ein Swoop 170 10.0 bitte per PN ;-)))))))))


----------



## ioja_nicusor87 (12. April 2016)

Where can I find photos and videos from 2016 Stromberg Testival?


----------



## TurboTobi (13. April 2016)

You Can find photos here on mtb-news.de there is an article about the Testival in Stromberg. Ans i don't know if there is coming a Video fron radon-Bikes but i made a Video of one trail with the swoop 170. I'll upload it a.s.a.p.
Hope it was helpful.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ioja_nicusor87 (13. April 2016)

yes it was helpful. thx.


----------



## TurboTobi (14. April 2016)

Hey,
hier is das Video, endlich fertig! Und nochmals danke an das Event-Team und alle beteiligten für die mühe trotz des Diebstahls

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Newbeer (19. April 2016)

Ernsthaft? Da klauen welche Bikes auf ner Testfahrt?
Die Leute werden echt immer asozialer. 
Ich dachte eigentlich die Bikes gibts zur Probefahrt nur gegen Vorlage Perso und Unterschrift.
Wer nicht abgibt zahlt. Leute gibts...


----------



## sp00n82 (19. April 2016)

Laut Blogeintrag wurden die aus einem abgeschlossenem Hotel-Keller / Lagerraum geklaut.


----------



## TurboTobi (19. April 2016)

So ist es auch. Wurden in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ausm Keller des Hotels geklaut.


----------



## Newbeer (20. April 2016)

Das ist natürlich Mist. Aber ändert nichts daran das es immer noch asozial war. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wie man Anderen etwas weg nehmen kann weil man es selber nicht hat oder schlichtweg nur zu faul und zu dumm ist es selber zu erreichen.
Ich will auch nen Porsche und Kohle, aber ich käme niemals auf die Idee mir halt dann einen zu klauen oder dann zu versetzen um an Geld zu kommen.
Lieber arbeite ich länger und warte halt. Mein Radon war auch nicht billig und ich hab halt ein Jahr länger gespart und mein Altes so lange weiter gefahren. Auch wenn ich natürlich gegeiert habe und ungeduldig war. Aber wenn ich was will muss ich es mir erarbeiten und nicht klauen. 
Solche Menschen kotzen mich einfach nur an.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2016)

Für die professionellen Diebesbanden ist das halt ihre "Arbeit".


----------

